# Linux auf Notebook installieren



## webcamping (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Community,

ich plane die Umstellung von Vista 32 home prof. zu Linux auf meinem Notebook-(ASUS X57VN-AS022C [Gamer-Special 2.0] *4096MB*) siehe Notebooksbilliger.

-Was muss ich beachten?

-Welches Linux muss ich kaufen?

-Wird Vista 32 enfernt?

-Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll?

-Vista 32 hat den Nachteil das es meinen Arbeitsspeicher bei 3GB deckelt.
-Ist das dann bei Linux genauso?

-Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? 
CD einlegen installation starten und alles geht irgendwie von selbst?

-Welche Vorteile hätte eine solche Umstellung?

-Asus versperrt mit die Möglichkeit einen aktuelleren Grafikkartentreiber zu installieren. Far Cry 2 weißt mich bei Spielstart auf diesen Defiziz hin.
Ein aktueller Forceware lässt sich nicht installieren. Die Software verweist auf den Hersteller. Prinzipiell ein sehr eigenartiger Umstand, in anbetracht der Tatsache dass das Notebook erst 5 Wochen alt ist.
Will sagen: auch das ist ein Grund für mich diese Entscheidung abzuwägen.
Sprich: die Möglichkeit einen Forceware aktuellster Ausführung zu installieren.



Ich bin ganz offensichtlich vollkommen unbedarft was den Umgang mit Linux angeht.
Falls ich also einen ggf. ganz entscheidenden Aspekt ausgelassen habe weißt mich bitte darauf hin.

Ich Danke euch schonmal
Bis dahin


----------



## Johannes7146 (1. Dezember 2008)

ich bin selber kein linux guru aber einen Teil deiner fragen kann ich denk ich beantworten:

welches Linux kaufen?
Die verschiedenen Linux distributionen sind kostenlos im internet verfügbar. Einfach runterladen auf CD brennen, du kannst sie als Live cd starten (dh du kannst es testen ohne es installierne zu müssen) welche Distribution du für dich wählst bleibt dir überlassen. 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-tutorials/228796-linux-distributionen-eine-kleine-ubersicht.html
Denke du solltest dir mal ubuntu, kubuntu, fedora mal näher anschauen.

Die beiden meist genutzen Arbeitsumgebungen sind KDE und GNOME
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K_Desktop_Environment

Bei der wahl der Distribution und der Desktopumgebung, wird dir jeder etwas anderes empfehlen, die entscheidung bleibt letztenendes bei dir.

Wird Vista 32 entfernt?
das kannst du selber bestimmen, du kannst linux parallel zu deinem Vista installieren oder dein Vista entfernen lassen.

ist es überhaupt sinnvoll?
Die Frage kannst nur du dir beantworten. allerdings wenn du so ein "Gamer-Notebook", wirst du nicht deinen Spiele spielen können. aktuelle Games werden überwiegend für Windows veröffentlicht. Allerdings wenn du Linux parral zu deinem Vista installierst, kannst du unter vista spielen und unter Linux arbeiten.

das nur etwa 3 GB Ram adressiert werden könne liegt an dem 32bit system, nciht an windwos, das sollte unter Linux genauso bleiben (alternativ, 64 bit variente installieren).

zur Installation:
Die ist ziemlich selbst erklärent. Genaus wie du es beschrieben hast, einlegen, von cd booten und den Anweisungen folgen. Wie oben schon beschrieben kannst du auch von Cd aus ersteinemal "test"
bitte beachte dabei: wenn du von cd "testest" ist das System nicht so schnell, alswenn es auf deiner Hardware intalliert ist, wenn es also im LiveCD-Test mal etwas träge ist, nicht davon beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## LarsT (1. Dezember 2008)

webcamping hat gesagt.:


> -Asus versperrt mit die Möglichkeit einen aktuelleren Grafikkartentreiber zu installieren. Far Cry 2 weißt mich bei Spielstart auf diesen Defiziz hin.
> Ein aktueller Forceware lässt sich nicht installieren. Die Software verweist auf den Hersteller. Prinzipiell ein sehr eigenartiger Umstand, in anbetracht der Tatsache dass das Notebook erst 5 Wochen alt ist.
> Will sagen: auch das ist ein Grund für mich diese Entscheidung abzuwägen.
> Sprich: die Möglichkeit einen Forceware aktuellster Ausführung zu installieren.



Ist ungewöhnlich, jedoch schreibst du Forceware. Wenn du tatsächlich einen Forceware-Treiber installiert hast, dann ist das garantiert nicht der aktuellste, weil Nvidia seine Grafiktreiber nicht mehr Forceware nennt, der aktuellste Treiber ist der Geforce Release 180.

Welches Linux?

Nun das ist Geschmackssache? Am besten mit ner Live-CD ausprobieren.

Ansonsten manche Spiele lassen sich mit wine unter Linux betreiben, etwas besser mit dem kommerziellen Cedega von Transgaming, aber ein Dual-Boot Vista-Linux lässt sich ganz einfach aufsetzen, außer man hat die Ultimate oder die Enterprise Edition von Vista.


----------



## zerix (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

zur Wahl der Distribution wurde schon genug gesagt. 

Ob es sinnvoll ist zu Linux zu wechseln, kannst nur du beantworten. Wenn deine einzigen Beweggründe sind, dass unter Vista nur 3 GB Arbeitsspeicher "erkannt" werden oder dass du den Grafikkarten-Treiber nicht installieren kannst. Solltest du vielleicht nochmal überdenken, ob du wirklich Linux installieren möchtest. 
Beispielsweise wird es nicht so einfach Spiele zum Laufen zu bringen. Es kann auch sein, dass du es bei manchen Spielen gar nicht schaffst. 

Wenn du tatsächlich Linux installierst, musst du bedenken, dass du fast wieder bei null anfängst. Du kannst zwar einiges Wissen von Windows auch bei Linux anwenden, aber es wird nicht sehr viel sein. 

Du musst also bereit sein, alles neu zu lernen und auch viel zu lesen.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## webcamping (1. Dezember 2008)

vielen dank @all


----------



## webcamping (1. Dezember 2008)

LarsT hat gesagt.:


> Ist ungewöhnlich, jedoch schreibst du Forceware. Wenn du tatsächlich einen Forceware-Treiber installiert hast, dann ist das garantiert nicht der aktuellste, weil Nvidia seine Grafiktreiber nicht mehr Forceware nennt, der aktuellste Treiber ist der Geforce Release 180.
> 
> Welches Linux?
> 
> ...



Bezogen auf den Forceware- ich meinte natürlich den release 180. grund: ich habe mir den aktuellsten forceware oder release 180 von der nvidia page gezogen. da wird man wohl kaum etwas veraltetes finden.


----------



## LarsT (1. Dezember 2008)

So ich habe jetzt auch die Ursache für das Problem mit dem Treiber gefunden, es ist das spezielle Feature von Asus, das man ohne des BS richtig vollständig zu booten ins Internet kommt für Email etc, dazu sind spezielle Treiber notwendig.


----------

